# Looking Out For #1 - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Bachman Turner Overdrive featuring the great guitar work of Randy Bachman - this video breaks down the tune & i've posted a 'performance' vid as well......thanks for watching!

guitar - PRS Hollowbody

[video=youtube;GPTNsuYNM8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPTNsuYNM8Y&feature=relmfu[/video]

[video=youtube;Vp98KVOE8JI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vp98KVOE8JI&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Many thanks for doing this tutorial and performance. 
You play it in such a smooth way!
Great progressions resulting in a great song.

I'd like to learn this at some point. I was certainly less fearful of trying to learn it after watching your tutorial.

Again, thanks.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes, not only can Randy play but he is quite a humble guy as well. One of my customers knows him well as her husband often tours with Randy. Burton Cummings gave Randy kudos as well by stating his writing skills were right up there with all the other pros.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks gentlemen for the posts....appreciate you checking out the video and sharing about this great tune!


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I love this song. 

Thanks for this. I'm going to give it a try even though it's way above my skill level. If I feel it, it should come to me a lot easier. 

I love the story behind it too. 
Lenny Breaux taught Randy a bunch of jazz turn arounds and Randy wrote this using almost nothing but turn arounds. 
When he told Lenny, Lenny said, "You can't do that!"


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Dale,...well done!


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

sure appreciate you gentlemen giving this a look and thanks for the posts.....greatly appreciated!


----------



## Andy Fake (Sep 25, 2010)

Things seem cool to me except for that E tone is way way too OUT THERE.

Either its being played too forcefully or maybe a different E tone on a more bass string should be used or at least don't let it be at the extremities of the chords in the progression.

Or maybe its just being played too much.


Or maybe its my cheap $19.95 speakers that came with my computer?


*Fake*, who suddenly becomes a Music Profrssor. Ha.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

It does hang in there a lot - thanks for the post!


----------

